# Sirius everything?



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I read somewhere that I will get play by play on pro sports BUT I don't think so.

Do I get any NHL?NBA? NFL?


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

Sirius everything will get you all the NFL games, both home and visitor broadcasts, along with national when available. NBA used to be Sirius, but went to XM maybe a year before the merger. You would need best of XM to receive NBA with a Sirius everything subscription. Either way, not all games are covered. NHL used to be on Sirius, since I don't follow hockey I'm not sure which one it's on.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. I did investigate a bit and seems no NHL/NBA for this package.


I guess just NFL as you have mentioned. I think I get some college games too.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

SIRIUS Everything: NASCAR, NFL
SIRIUS + Best of XM: above plus NHL, NBA, PGA and MLB Radio (NO GAMES)

XM Everything: MLB (all games), PGA, NBA
XM + Best of SIRIUS: above plus NFL and NASCAR

Basically, you can't get MLB on SIRIUS no matter what you do is what it comes down to. With XM you can get everything if you want.


----------

